# Dry brushing vs not dry brushing?



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Every seminar, competiton and show that I have attended or worked, the poodles get blownb out, strightened then brushed when dry. I dry brush before the bath and AFTER the bath. Hmmm, I just don't understand what exactly I might be doing wrong.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

brushing a dry coat damages hair because it's less pliable than misted hair. I don't think that it really applies to a coat that you are in the process of stretch drying however, since it's wet when you start and you stop once it's bone dry. PLUS, you will be using a PIN brush instead of a slicker (which with show coat, you never want to use at all), so there is a lot less damage caused. Another reason for misting to brush or comb is to reduce static which can cause hairs to tangle into each other and hide within the coat. This is especially true when you are scissoring and want to get a very smooth finish. If you mist when combing during scissoring, you will get all the longer hairs to pop out of the coat and the cut hairs to draw up tight. 

It really does make for easier brush/comb outs and the finsihed product looks much nicer.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Cameo said:


> This is especially true when you are scissoring and want to get a very smooth finish. If you mist when combing during scissoring, you will get all the longer hairs to pop out of the coat and the cut hairs to draw up tight.


Ohhh, I only have one poodle with a brush coat at the moment (my other one is corded) I have always worked at line brushing while under the standing dryer, trying to get the straightest hair possible. I know my methods need work, as I am self taught. I will think I am done, and then once we go for our post groom walk, I will see longer hairs popping out, I will have to try misting while combing...thanks for this tip.


----------

